# Halloween candy Machine



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello All,

Well my Halloween Candy Machine is nearing completion and I want to show you some progress pictures. The original idea was not mine I saw it on this site and thought that it was really cool.

http://asammons.net/halloween-candy-making-machine/

The only problem is that his was mechanically operated so someone had to stay in the machine to operate it. I love the concept by I wanted it to be an automated machine so this is what I came up with.



















The red button on the right will start the machine after they drop a green glass bead in a pipe that will sticking out of the right side. The white framed area will have the LCD laptop screen playing the green globule video.










the gears will turn and a spinning led toy will stick out of the top of the machine under a plastic dome. the buttons will all play funny sounds so the kids can play will all of the controls. I would like to thank Vlad for giving me that control panel - you are the best man! I have also added control panel graphics and other colorful decorations. I was looking for a Rube Goldbergish over the top prop. after the machine goes through its routine a candy bar (or bag) will drop out of the shoot on the left side.










This tube has strings of color changing leds inside some fast change and some slow fading color changing, the effect really looks cool. I will get a video up as soon as I complete the wiring.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! The ToTs might never leave if they have that to play with


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are some more shots of the inner workings:

Here you can see the spinning led toy in the foreground behind that box of screws. To the left you can see the sound amp. To the far left that little board with the blue on it is a keyboard encoder which will be wired to all the buttons and then plugged into the laptop via USB. I am running auto hot key (macro script automation software) on the laptop to play all the sounds from the buttons. The laptop is on the shelf above.










In this picture you can see behind the button panel and some extra buttons under the vent motor that turns the gears. To the right you can see the candy dispenser mechanism is progress.










Here you can see the candy dispenser motor and vending coil before I mounted the side panels.










Here it is with the sides mounted.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is a shot looking down the drop shoot at the front of the candy dispenser. Note this is before I added the sides.










the completed candy dispenser










And the output shoot for the candy dispenser. The white material is chloroplast (basically plastic cardboard) available at sign shops and all those election signs in November. The black round thing that lines the output hole is just a dollar store plastic container that I painted black.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh Man, I want to see video of this! Looks like a real wonder machine!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

excellent prop- I agree with Roxy- they'll never leave if they can play with it (unless some kid behind them "urges" them to move on because They want a chance.) I really like that dispenser coil- was that out of a real candy machine?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes that is a real snack machine coil and motor - got them off of ebay. I was at the snack machine at work one day and it hit me, I can make that then I found that you can just buy them so the choice was easy.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That's cool. Am interactive device will go over big, I'm sure. But wont you have to keep filling it as TOTs empty it out? How many pieces of candy will it hold?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool! Can't wait to see it in action. I've so wanted to build a candy dispenser that would be operated from a finger print scanner. Then a computer could keep track of everyone coming to get candy and not allow repeat TOTs coming for seconds.


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, that is so neat. The kids are going to love it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The hopper (coil) will hold 18 candy bars / bags etc, I am going to add a switch to turn off the dispenser for repeat customers. I will have a flap on the top where I can add more. I have a bunch of other stuff to give away also from oriental trading (tops, high bounce balls, gliders, rockets, puzzles, etc..). If they want one of those then they will need to take a picture in my electric chair (big sander under the seat) :devil:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

that's one kewl machine!


----------



## Coldshatter (Aug 29, 2013)

This is really awesome. Things like this obviously take a LOT of time and dedication. It really shows your love for bringing some fun to the ToTs. It's probably something they will never forget and remember for years to come. Really cool job! :jol:


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Love it!
I will probably try this concept next year.
Thanx!!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow this is great. I think the tots are going to love this. You did an awesome job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Some update pictures
PA270015_zps9b118737.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

The back frame attached

PA270016_zps5f420f9c.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

Some front cleats to hold the top up

PA270018_zps798f1f2f.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

Sides and front molding

PA270022_zps5d85a326.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

PA270021_zps5057d4ed.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

PA270020_zpsb42396f3.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The right entry chute where they drop in the green glass beads

PA270023_zps5bdcf32d.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

PA280025_zps61b2ea83.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

The top spinning led toy

PA280027_zps44074257.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

and from the bottom

PA300030_zps7fc7f060.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

the video display installed (laptop)

PA300030_zps7fc7f060.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket

and the finished machine

PA300028_zpsd7ef5bae.jpg Photo by jmalt31 | Photobucket


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are some videos for some reason they only play properly in windows media player. I apologize for the quality the phone is the only device I have at the moment.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%20Candy%20machine/PA300001_zpsc1bb9a77.mp4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%20Candy%20machine/PA300031_zps71cb2a87.mp4


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

This I think one of the best inventions ive seen for halloween. Great job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words, I had a lot of fun making it and it was a tremendous hit on Halloween!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------

